# People getting sick from covid vaccine



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hurry up and get your vaccine before they stop using it. Reports of reaction from the vaccine. :vs_shocked: What else will they find out once they give it to the sheep?? Of course it was a simple mistake as they didn't test it for people with allergies.

https://www.newser.com/story/299794...urce=part&utm_medium=uol&utm_campaign=rss_top


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Hurry up and get your vaccine before they stop using it. Reports of reaction from the vaccine. :vs_shocked: What else will they find out once they give it to the sheep?? Of course it was a simple mistake as they didn't test it for people with allergies.
> 
> https://www.newser.com/story/299794...urce=part&utm_medium=uol&utm_campaign=rss_top


That was 2 people, not much of a sample.

Further, both carried EpiPen's, a glaring example of other major problems they have within themselves.

My brother after graduating from med school worked in a research lab for two years, at Eli-Lilly.

said that those people were dedicated to solving medical problems.

I will take it when available, if it is my time to go so be it!

No immunization I have ever taken has had any negative reaction in me.

If you don't want it, don't take it!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

They had 6 out of a total of 43,538 participants die. That's a one in 7,256 ratio. Or a 0.014% death rate. 
CoVid has a death rate (by age) of:
0-19: 0.003%
20-49: 0.02%
50-69: 0.5% 
70+: 5.4%

And:

4 volunteers develop FACIAL PARALYSIS after taking Pfizer Covid-19 jab, prompting FDA to recommend 'surveillance for cases'

https://www.fda.gov/media/144245/download

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> That was 2 people, not much of a sample.
> 
> Further, both carried EpiPen's, a glaring example of other major problems they have within themselves.
> 
> ...


I would urge you to listen to last night's podcast.

This vax isn't like the ones you've taken in the past.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> They had 6 out of a total of 43,538 participants die. That's a one in 7,256 ratio. Or a 0.014% death rate.
> CoVid has a death rate (by age) of:
> 0-19: 0.003%
> 20-49: 0.02%
> ...


Well, with me, the 0.014% is a safer option than the 5.4% if contracted.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Moderna vaccine subjects present adverse effects in almost 60% (50%,71% and 70% varying between ages).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well, with me, the 0.014% is a safer option than the 5.4% if contracted.


I will also remind you that I will be 80 in two months, that and being type 2 diabetic makes me for a high risk of termination.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Another two deaths reported here:

https://healthandmoneynews.wordpres...ial-participants-from-serious-adverse-events/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*BUSTED: FIRST WOMAN to Receive COVID VACCINE as PATIENT DIED 10 YEARS AGO!!! A CRISIS ACTRESS "TOOK THE SHOT"*

Article by Jim Stone.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"In an article on the COVID vaccine rollout, CNN says that Americans shouldn't be alarmed if people start dying after taking the vaccine because "deaths may occur that won't necessarily have anything to do with the vaccine."

https://summit.news/2020/12/08/cnn-dont-be-alarmed-if-people-start-dying-after-taking-the-vaccine/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I would suggest that altering human genetics has implications that go beyond death shortly after vaccination.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah, I guess the father of my wife's best friend would have rolled the dice and got a shot if he could have. He died alone in a nursing home (only 83 with no underlying health conditions) over the weekend from the Chinese dry run C19 virus. Really good guy. Now he's just another statistic.

Godspeed


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

I think this is getting blown, way out of proportion.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> *BUSTED: FIRST WOMAN to Receive COVID VACCINE as PATIENT DIED 10 YEARS AGO!!! A CRISIS ACTRESS "TOOK THE SHOT"*
> 
> Article by Jim Stone.


Except of course Margaret Keenan of 23 Kings Grove Coventry CV2 4BQ.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> I will also remind you that I will be 80 in two months, that and being type 2 diabetic makes me for a high risk of termination.


If it makes you feel any better. My wife, mother inlaw and I just got over it. I have an auto immune disease and I was sick but it wasn't too bad.

My wife is perfectly healthy and ended up the worst of us with mild pneumonia but she was good after 10 days.

My mother inlaw is 85. Type 2 diabetes and in end stage renal failure on dialysis 3 times a week. Only symptoms she had was weakness and she's weak to begin with. After 7 days she was back to her normal miserable self with no issues.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> "In an article on the COVID vaccine rollout, CNN says that Americans shouldn't be alarmed if people start dying after taking the vaccine because "deaths may occur that won't necessarily have anything to do with the vaccine."
> 
> https://summit.news/2020/12/08/cnn-dont-be-alarmed-if-people-start-dying-after-taking-the-vaccine/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So like all the people that had covid but died of something else is all the cause of covid.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> That was 2 people, not much of a sample.
> 
> Further, both carried EpiPen's, a glaring example of other major problems they have within themselves.
> 
> ...


Already had Covid no big deal. No vaccine needed.

Isn't whether we should take it or not, it's your choice 100%, at this point. The cure is more deadly then the virus, seriously. That one point should make everybody run and not take it.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Triumph said:


> So like all the people that had covid but died of something else is all the cause of covid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


I work with a dude who's petrified of Covid. I keep reminding him that the symptons (in the vast majority of cases) are mild and that most people get over it in a day or two. Just like a regular cold. I also reminded him that very, very few people have actually of died of Covid by itself. I mentioned the fact that the "official numbers" of Covid deaths are attributed to people who were very old or had pre-existing conditions.

He responded by saying that those people would have lived longer if it hadn't been for Covid. So I had to remind him that living an extra month on a dialysis-machine or with an oxygen hose sticking out of the trachea or humped over in a wheelchair drooling all over yourself due to the 50 meds you're on isn't "living." If I were barely hanging on ... I'd thank God that Covid sped up the process and put me out of my misery. We all have to die someday. I'd rather die in relatively good health than in major pain or horrible discomfort. But that's just me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The two Covid vaccines being pushed do not work in the same way that previous vaccines did.
Previous vaccines would introduce a weakened form of the actual virus, an entity unto itself, that the body could identify and target for destruction by the body's leukocytes. This means that the body can explicitly target the virus, and any cells it manages to infect, build an immunity, and you're good.
With these new Covid vaccines, they are taking a different approach. It's not necessarily "bad", but it will have adverse affects which previous vaccines did not.
The new vaccines are using the stripped out genetic data of the virus instead of the virus itself. Injecting this causes the cells to appear as though they are infected even though they don't actually contain the virus entity nor can they be used to replicate the virus. Still, the genetic markers exist that the leukocytes target, and they begin to target far more cells than a weakened virus would actually have infected.

As will all infections, the symptoms you experience are largely due to the body's response to the infection, not the disease itself.
So with this new vaccine, your body overreacts thinking that a significant infection has occurred due to the genetic markers present in the cells.
Your body starts targeting those cells for death, your fever spikes in an attempt to burn out the virus, and your pain goes up as inflammation spreads.

In the reports I was reading, the first round of vaccine takers experience severe pains, fever, and nausea. After that round, the new rounds of testing dosed the participants with acetaminophen to counteract the effects that the vaccine triggers in the body.

So... you can take the vaccine if you want.
It will likely make you feel TERRIBLE. Maybe worse than you'd actually suffer the true Covid infection.
Be sure to take your Tylenol.

Or, don't take it and gain your immunity by catching it, dealing with it, and going on about your lives.

Just remember:
For people 69 years old or younger, the survival rate is between 99.5 percent and 99.997 percent, while for those 70 or older, it is an estimated 94.6 percent.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm 65. Certainly not the healthiest specimen alive.

I believe, the last flu shot I had was maybe 40 years ago or longer.

I will not be taking the china-virus shot.

If i go tomorrow...I had a good run.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> I will also remind you that I will be 80 in two months, that and being type 2 diabetic makes me for a high risk of termination.


Take one for the team then.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I will also remind you that I will be 80 in two months, that and being type 2 diabetic makes me for a high risk of termination.


#1) You are too tough to die!

#2) When you do die, it is proof positive that God our Father wants another kick-ass Angel by his side! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Yeah, I guess the father of my wife's best friend would have rolled the dice and got a shot if he could have. He died alone in a nursing home (only 83 with no underlying health conditions) over the weekend from the Chinese dry run C19 virus. Really good guy. Now he's just another statistic.
> 
> Godspeed


Out of curiosity, why does a man with no underlying health conditions need to be in a nursing home?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

He retired to a seniors community that has a nursing facility in it, I guess. Then again, ask all those folks that move to the same places in Florida.


Hope that satisfies that curiosity of yours.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> The two Covid vaccines being pushed do not work in the same way that previous vaccines did.
> Previous vaccines would introduce a weakened form of the actual virus, an entity unto itself, that the body could identify and target for destruction by the body's leukocytes. This means that the body can explicitly target the virus, and any cells it manages to infect, build an immunity, and you're good.
> With these new Covid vaccines, they are taking a different approach. It's not necessarily "bad", but it will have adverse affects which previous vaccines did not.
> The new vaccines are using the stripped out genetic data of the virus instead of the virus itself. Injecting this causes the cells to appear as though they are infected even though they don't actually contain the virus entity nor can they be used to replicate the virus. Still, the genetic markers exist that the leukocytes target, and they begin to target far more cells than a weakened virus would actually have infected.
> ...


This sounds exactly like how chemotherapy works, and I am fortunate to be here to tell you that chemo damned near killed me! 
Point in fact, I am only just now, after 3 months of high dose meds and a 30 day stay in the hospital, getting enough strength to walk to the mailbox... about 20yards. 
No thanks, I will be leaning towards herd immunity. The natural way.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

CapitalKane49p said:


> He retired to a seniors community that has a nursing facility in it, I guess. Then again, ask all those folks that move to the same places in Florida.
> 
> Hope that satisfies that curiosity of yours.


That isn't a nursing home. Words mean things.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> That isn't a nursing home. Words mean things.


I agree. 
A nursing home is a poorly run establishment where people are sent, for one reason or another to....die.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> The two Covid vaccines being pushed do not work in the same way that previous vaccines did.
> Previous vaccines would introduce a weakened form of the actual virus, an entity unto itself, that the body could identify and target for destruction by the body's leukocytes. This means that the body can explicitly target the virus, and any cells it manages to infect, build an immunity, and you're good.
> With these new Covid vaccines, they are taking a different approach. It's not necessarily "bad", but it will have adverse affects which previous vaccines did not.
> The new vaccines are using the stripped out genetic data of the virus instead of the virus itself. Injecting this causes the cells to appear as though they are infected even though they don't actually contain the virus entity nor can they be used to replicate the virus. Still, the genetic markers exist that the leukocytes target, and they begin to target far more cells than a weakened virus would actually have infected.
> ...


^^^AMEN!!!^^^

Very good information I'll be passing on to friends, family, and fraidy-cat coworkers.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> That isn't a nursing home. Words mean things.


Junior,

You are 100% correct. Words do have meaning and here are a few words that people seem to have forgotten the meaning of in the last few years:

Virus;
Pandemic;
Facts;
Science;
Ignorance;
Delusion;
Winner;
Loser;
Election;
Results; 
Recount;
Confirmed,
Contested;
Recounted;
Certified;
Judicial;
Independence;
Denial;
Corruption;
Accountability;
Hypocrisy; 
Lies;
Deceit;
Perjury;
Empathy;
Nepotism;
Childish;
Consent;
Negligent;
Incompetent;
Petulant;
Selfish;
Selfless;
Grace;
Class;
Style;
Patriotism;
Honour;
Duty;
Death of...;
Democracy.

Words, Junior, when combined make wonderful things called phrases and sentences. Here is one just for you.

"Never bring a knife to gun fight."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Junior,
> 
> You are 100% correct. Words do have meaning and here are a few words that people seem to have forgotten the meaning of in the last few years:
> 
> ...


TDS much?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Robie said:


> TDS much?


Whatever you say sport. You got extra bonus points if you read the entire post without moving your lips. I`m thinking that didn`t happen.

You have yourself a Texas size great day, seventeen times over.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You're pretty good with those cute nicknames. I've noticed you like to use them.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Junior,
> 
> You are 100% correct. Words do have meaning and here are a few words that people seem to have forgotten the meaning of in the last few years:
> 
> ...


I am sure you think you have some sort of point, Canuck, but it may only be in your head. I wish you well. Let me know if you find any gunfights. I understand Canuckistan is very firearm friendly, and your benevolent leaders are happy to have an armed citizenship.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> You're pretty good with those cute nicknames. I've noticed you like to use them.


I think he might be a little gay for older men. He just has that shoe tapping in the bathroom feel to him. He and Trudeau share an interest in picking up a little bit of rough trade. To each their own, I reckon....


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Vaccine gave False positive HIV results*
Interesting article:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-55269381

A promising Australian candidate for a coronavirus vaccine has been abandoned after trial participants returned false HIV positive results.
Australia had previously agreed to buy 51 million doses of the vaccine being developed by Australian firm CSL and the University of Queensland (UQ).
The government said orders of other vaccines would now fill the shortfall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

CSL will be out of business shortly, unless it's a Chinese Front.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

CapitalKane49p said:


> .
> 
> You have yourself a Texas-size great day, seventeen times over.


I get up every morning with that intention on my mind... most days.


----------

